# Having to login every session



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2016)

The site used to remember me so I didn't have to login most of the time. Now, it logs me out rapidly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2016)

First thing to try is to log out, then click the login button at top left _without_ filling in the fields, that should take you to a dedicated login screen with a tick-box to keep you logged in.


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 29, 2016)

Or, if like me, you recently changed your browser settings to "Erase Cookies on Closing" (or something similar to that) then you have to log in every time you close your browser and open it again. I'm back to keeping cookies until they expire.....because I am lazy. But that isn't the most secure way to operate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> First thing to try is to log out, then click the login button at top left _without_ filling in the fields, that should take you to a dedicated login screen with a tick-box to keep you logged in.



Yes, you need to get the login with the box to checkoff. I stay logged in as long as I do not clear out my cookies and website data. Be aware that some utilities that come with internet security packages can automatically clear cookies.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> Or, if like me, you recently changed your browser settings to "Erase Cookies on Closing" (or something similar to that) then you have to log in every time you close your browser and open it again. I'm back to keeping cookies until they expire.....because I am lazy. But that isn't the most secure way to operate.



I wish there was a way to filter cookies that are convenient to me (to keep)as opposed to cookies that are convenient to marketeers (to block/delete). 

But I guess that would defeat the purpose of cookies.


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 31, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Or, if like me, you recently changed your browser settings to "Erase Cookies on Closing" (or something similar to that) then you have to log in every time you close your browser and open it again. I'm back to keeping cookies until they expire.....because I am lazy. But that isn't the most secure way to operate.
> ...


It would, but we can still wish for it. My son, who is real security conscious, not only dumps cookies every session but he also has disabled JAVA, running it only on virtual machines. He also has disabled flash. Not to mention his daily onsite and offsite backups (he has me doing a weekly onsite and daily offsite myself....I didn't realize before that paranoia is contagious).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> I didn't realize before that paranoia is contagious).



You know that people are talking about how paranoid you are.

;D


----------



## sulla (Oct 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> First thing to try is to log out, then click the login button at top left _without_ filling in the fields, that should take you to a dedicated login screen with a tick-box to keep you logged in.


CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRS!


----------



## kaihp (Nov 1, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Old Sarge said:
> ...



If you use Firefox, have a look at Self-Destructing Cookies. With SDC, you can tell it to delete cookies after you leave the website (ie all tabs referring to that site is closed), after you close the browser, or "never" (I set this for sites where I like to be kept logged in).

Works really well for me. YMMV.


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 1, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Thanks, Kaihp. I do use Firefox and will look into this.


AcutancePhotography said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize before that paranoia is contagious).
> ...



I have suspected this for some time.


----------

